# I won!! a makeup competition



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Apr 3, 2006)

viet makeup expo in garden grove california!! i won thats right people first place!!


i used:

EYES
la femme loose powder: frost white
La Femme blush: hot pink (i used it on the eyes also)
Shade stick MAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ver cast and lucky jade
Sabation Truccoolka Dot Bikini(yellow)
Sabation Trucco:Lovers lane (green)
the velvet ice collection(no longer made but you can get it on ebay!)





FACE
i mixed my own foundation, but it was makeup forever face and body makeup, its sheer and looks natural and dewy. (i'm not a fan of macs foundation, i think it looks cakey on)
La femme blush (i forgot what color)

Lips
im sorry i'm to lazy to lug out all my makeup and search 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























and her hair


----------



## mouthygirl95820 (Apr 3, 2006)

wow very beautiful and congrats on the win take a bow


----------



## GlamDazzled (Apr 3, 2006)

congratz!  the makeup u did is mad pretty...but i guess that goes without sayin since u won huh lol

great j-o-b!


----------



## iheartfelix (Apr 3, 2006)

my jaw seriously just dropped hhaha..that is SOO pretty!!
do you remember what you used?


----------



## professionaltart (Apr 3, 2006)

wow this really beautiful! im glad you won!


----------



## ln_marie_d (Apr 3, 2006)

congratulations!


----------



## tracie (Apr 3, 2006)

thats so amazingly pretty, definitely reminds me of a stargazer lily


----------



## LineausBH58 (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartfelix* 
_my jaw seriously just dropped hhaha..that is SOO pretty!!
do you remember what you used?_

 
me too... i love that... so different... I like how you used the flower on her shirt and in her hair to show your inspiration.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Good Job


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tracie* 
_thats so amazingly pretty, definitely reminds me of a stargazer lily_

 

Thats what i based it on!!!, i posted my test pictures on myself here but i got paranoid that someone might take my pictures!

haha


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Apr 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartfelix* 
_my jaw seriously just dropped hhaha..that is SOO pretty!!
do you remember what you used?_

 

the hot pink was la femmes hot pink blush, and i used sabation truccos velvet ice collection, the green and yellow. oh and, i used la femmes white frost

the shade stick by mac in jade(?) and the white shade stick i forgot what color


sorry im too lazy to lug out my makeup kit and sort through the makeup


----------



## Pei (Apr 3, 2006)

U deserve it! Everything was so well done


----------



## Isis (Apr 3, 2006)

She looks amazing!! Congrats on winning first place


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 3, 2006)

Yay!  You rock!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats!!!  You deserve it!


----------



## fairytale22 (Apr 3, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS! What'd you win? lol


----------



## theleopardcake (Apr 3, 2006)

that is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## shabdebaz (Apr 3, 2006)

Amazing!  Congrats!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 3, 2006)

you definately deserved it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love the whole look!


----------



## BombshellVixen (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats, That make-up art is HOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## user3 (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## devin (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow you did an amazing job she looks beautiful!! Congratulations!!


----------



## brandi (Apr 3, 2006)

thats a really good job! you deserve every bit of it!


----------



## KJam (Apr 3, 2006)

That is gorgeous - I'm really not surprised you won. Congratulations!


----------



## sallytheragdol (Apr 3, 2006)

amazingly gorgeous.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 3, 2006)

Well your work is BEAUTIFUL!!! Do you have any closer/bigger pictures? Especially of the eye makeup. 

And congratulations!!!


----------



## mia88 (Apr 3, 2006)

That is soooo beautiful~! congrats congrats


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Apr 3, 2006)

Congratulations on an amazing job! You're very talented and your work is fabulous.


----------



## Parishoon (Apr 3, 2006)

that's so gorgeous,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 congratulations


----------



## Bianca (Apr 3, 2006)

Super gorgeous!


----------



## bigred (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats!

I love the bright colors, especially the pairing of the greens and pinks.


----------



## nicemeka (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats!!!!!!  You look really pretty!!!


----------



## neotrad (Apr 3, 2006)

Congratulations! Your job emphasize the asian beauty pretty well! The makeup is so gorgeous, but I'm also very interested in how you did her hair! Would you mind sharing the tips?


----------



## asteffey (Apr 3, 2006)

congrats! it looks marvelous! you deserve it!


----------



## Joke (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats!
Wow, it's really well done!
REALLY REALLY well done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Could you make us a tut? 
TIA


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 3, 2006)

congratulations! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## user4 (Apr 3, 2006)

congrats!!! that's great... the makeup looks awsome!!! u def deserved to win!!!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Apr 3, 2006)

Well done! Not surprised at all that you won, your work is always amazing.


----------



## User34 (Apr 3, 2006)

WOW! Wonderful job! No wonder you won =)


----------



## 1MaCaDDicT (Apr 3, 2006)

WOW a stellar job... beautifully done


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 3, 2006)

great!


----------



## PhreakPhantasia (Apr 3, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 3, 2006)

Girlie You Are Super Hot Stuff And A Great Big Cyber Congratulatory Hug!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats to you! Wonderful job, the make-up looks great.


----------



## bottleblack (Apr 3, 2006)

looks awesome! congratulations on your win!


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow! Congratulations! You did an amazing job!


----------



## Meaghan (Apr 3, 2006)

YOU ARE AMAZING!! Congradulations on the win and keep it up!


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow, you did an awesome job!!


----------



## annaleigh (Apr 3, 2006)

wow, congratulations! you deserved the win - your model looks gorgeous


----------



## Colorqueen (Apr 3, 2006)

I am completley thrilled with this look- what did you use for the makeup?

It is SO inspiring!  Thanks for taking the time to share this so we could all be inspired.


----------



## firefly (Apr 3, 2006)

it was well-deserved!! she looked stunning!! you have amazing talent! you should be doing celebs makeup!!


----------



## angela (Apr 3, 2006)

congrats girl! i love your work!


----------



## snickrs (Apr 3, 2006)

beautiful eyes


----------



## gilkelias (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow, that looks amazing!  Congratulations.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Apr 3, 2006)

That looks amazing you deserved to win.


----------



## clayzgurl04 (Apr 3, 2006)

that is hot!!


----------



## french-dessert (Apr 3, 2006)

U deserve it! Everything was so well done


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Apr 3, 2006)

.....And no wonder why you won...I love the flower in your hair...


----------



## Pappie (Apr 4, 2006)

I LOVE this. Seriously! You're gorgeous too!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 4, 2006)

wow! congrats!


----------



## Life In Return (Apr 4, 2006)

I thought I commented the other day, but I have to say that you did such a beautiful, excellent job!


----------



## JesusShaves (Apr 5, 2006)

perfection!  PURE BEAUTY!!!!!


----------



## stacey (Apr 5, 2006)

your makeup is flawless. i love you! you're my hero


----------



## MacLover (Apr 5, 2006)

WOW!  You did an amazing job!  Congratulations on winning first place!


----------



## justalildirrtyx (Apr 5, 2006)

thats SOOO pretty =]
congratulations!


----------



## turtle (Apr 5, 2006)

I haven't heard of Trucco or La Femme, but I will definitely check them out!  Your model looks beautiful, you did an amazing job!


----------



## x-bebe (Apr 8, 2006)

wow thats absolutely gorgeous. the eyes are great! congrats on first place =)


----------



## Sanne (Apr 8, 2006)

that's amazing!!!!


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 8, 2006)

pretty


----------



## lovejam (Apr 8, 2006)

Wow! That's pretty great.


----------



## lawandordercore (Apr 10, 2006)

I second the more pictures.


----------



## sandragmn (Apr 10, 2006)

The look is so gorgeous, congratulations.... 

Greetings from Germany 
Sandra


----------



## XoXo (Apr 10, 2006)

congrats. very amazing and talented


----------



## sasha (Apr 10, 2006)

that is just beautifull


----------



## Mrs Scissorhands (Apr 12, 2006)

Very nice very nice


----------



## Bernadette (Apr 13, 2006)

This is some of the most awesome makeup I have seen in a long time. You're so gifted!


----------

